# PERTH | CBD - Capital Square | 143m | 85m | U/C



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

Damijanic91 said:


> *TWO NEW TOWERS FOR CAPITAL SQUARE*
> May 14, 2020
> 
> 
> ...


Representing an investment of $140 million, the development comprises two towers of 18 and 35 storeys, incorporating approximately 50,000m2 of Office space and a 144 key boutique Hotel with roof level, publicly accessible lounge. The development provides a sophisticated design response to a prominent site at the western gateway to the Perth CBD.

Our Client, with assistance from Rowe Group and project architect Cox Architecture, worked with the City of Perth over a period of 9 months to deliver an exciting and memorable addition to the Perth skyline. We are very please to have been able to assist our Client in achieving development approval and look forward to construction starting soon.[/QUOTE]





hayds said:


>


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

Damijanic91 said:


> View attachment 292879
> 
> View attachment 292881
> 
> ...


----------



## szkic (Dec 5, 2015)

It's growing. Finally!



Damijanic91 said:


> View attachment 410352
> 
> View attachment 410355






enarc said:


>


----------



## szkic (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## andrewbofPerth (Mar 25, 2021)

When will the other taller tower start or is that back on the shelf?


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

It has just started with ground works.


----------



## andrewbofPerth (Mar 25, 2021)

perthect said:


> It has just started with ground works.





perthect said:


> It has just started with ground works.


Excellent!!!


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)




----------

